# Transmisor FM 88-108Mhz 3W



## rubenkku (May 19, 2011)

Saludos a todos los foreros, soy nuevo aqui y quisiera empezar haciendo el aporte de este circuito.

Se trata de un circuito sencillo, pequeño, pero eficaz y potente.
Personalmente, después de analizar varios modelos de emisoras en internet, este ha sido el que mas me ha gustado en cuanto a sencillez, potencia y facilidad de comprensión del funcionamiento.

La única bobina que usa son 5 vueltas de alambre de cobre de 1mm de diametro, enrolladas en un tubo de 1cm de diametro y con una longitud total de la bobina de 2cm.
El espaciado entre vueltas deberá ser equitativo. Lleva una toma intermedia justo en el centro de ésta.

El cobre de 1mm de diametro lo podemos obtener del cable coaxial que se usa para las antenas de televisión.

El diodo varicap también puede ser el BB122.

Se recomienda un condensador variable del dial de una radio pequeña que podamos desmontar.

Para el que le interese dispongo de la placa del circuito impreso de 50x35 mm.

El circuito es una adaptación de otro existente similar, con la diferencia de que a este se le puede aplicar el audio directamente de fuentes como el ordenador, el movil, reproductores de mp3 portatiles, etc.

La intensidad de volumen recibida en una radio digital o analogica es bueno y no distorsiona aunque pongamos el volumen de entrada al maximo.

No provoca ningún tipo de ruido si usamos una bateria de 12V, lo ideal para que el circuito desarrolle sus 3W es alimentarlo con 14V puros o al menos bien rectificados y estabilizados.

La comprobación de la potencia de emisión debe hacerse con los transitores a 50º y será (aprox.) el producto de la tensión de alimentación por el consumo en A. Cosa que podemos hacer un con un polímetro. Ojo al poner la escala, usar una superior a 200mA o fundiremos el fusible que llevan la mayoria de polimetros.

Es necesario mantener los transistores a 50º para ello es bueno es uso de disipadores o ventiladores, pues segun el datasheet de los transistores  a 100º su potencia baja a 2W, con 50º es 3W y a 25º 3,5W. Es decir el rendimiento en potencia es inversamente proporcional a la temperatura del transistor.

Los condensadores variables de las miniradios suelen tener 4 en 1, 2 para AM que llegan a 90pF y 2 para FM que llegan aprox a 35pF, lo ideal es comprobarlo con un polimetro y asegurarse de usar el correcto, pues será mas facil calibrar la frecuencia de emisión.

Es muy importante el uso de una caja metalica totalmente cerrada y conectada al negativo si queremos evitar perturbaciones en la frecuencia, emisiones espúreas e interferencias indeseadas.

Durante la comprobación del circuito no es necesaria una caja si envolvemos el circuito con una bolsa de plastico pequeña y recubrimos la bolsa con papel de aluminio, que hara las funciones de una caja metalica.

Es importante hacer conexiones cortas en los componentes (bien pegados a la placa) y usar cable coaxial para la entrada de audio, la alimentación y la salida de RF.

Como antena provisional podemos usar un alambre rígido de unos 80cm de largo, lo ideal es calcularlo en funcion de la frecuencia de emisión con la siguiente fórmula:

Longitud de la antena de 1/4 de onda (en metros) = 299.792.458 / (4 * frecuencia en Hz)

Lo mas importante de todo es recordar que el uso del circuito requiere de licencia legal para la emisión en banda comercial FM, si no se dispone de esa licencia habra que limitar el uso de este circuito a momentos puntuales y solo con fines experimentales, asumiendo la responsabilidad y los riesgos la persona que lo use.





Foto:


----------



## anthony123 (May 19, 2011)

Cual es la fuente (de donde lo obtuviste) del circuito? Tienes foto? Que tipo de antena le colocaste?

Esa topologia es similar al del Verónica;

Saludos


----------



## rubenkku (May 20, 2011)

Mencionar que el circuito es una adaptación de este:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/

Pero sin usar el amplificador operacional, de manera que podamos conectar la entrada de audio directamente a diversas fuentes de sonido en su salida para auriculares


----------



## mauu (May 20, 2011)

el pcb no lo tenes?


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 20, 2011)

> Para el que le interese dispongo de la placa del circuito impreso de 50x35 mm


.

arriba dice...

En cuanto a estabilidad, logras mantener buena estabilidad? (porque estos circuitos son osciladores de potencia, y son mas que nada para empezar con RF y no se pueden usar para transmisiones definitivas). Que distancia sacas? 

lo malo es que este tipo de osciladores de potencia son inestables, se corren de frecuencia facilmente; tienen mucho ruido de AC cuando se usa fuente de poder, y los transistores calientan como plancha...


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2011)

Hola colegas hola amigo mumish13,y ademas de todo lo que vos comentas este circuito es un hermoso generador de armonicos,util para jugar un rato ,pero no apto para encarar la construccion de un tx de brodcast.

Saludos.


----------



## rubenkku (May 21, 2011)

Las frecuencias armonicas se reducen considerablemente añadiendo choques de alta frecuencia a las entradas de alimentación y sonido.

El ruido de alterna se puede evitar con una buena fuente o con el uso de baterias.

En cuanto a la estabilidad, el circuito es bastante inestable si no lo aislamos correctamente. Hay que usar una caja metalica totalmente cerrada, hay que evitar que los cables hagan de antena, para ello debemos usar cable coaxial de RF en las entradas de audio, alimentación y salida de RF, el negativo de estos cables conectado a masa, y la masa al negativo de la alimentación.
Recordar lo que mencione antes sobre los choques de alta frecuencia.

Para evitar que las señales de las corrientes alternas de alta frecuencia que circulan por los cables de uso informático se expandan hacia el exterior como señales ruidosas de radiofrecuencia o ruidos parásitos, se le ensarta a esos cables un tubito o núcleo de ferrita en uno de los extremos.

Pues bien, pasando por su interior el cable de alimentación, estamos evitando que este haga de antena.

Tenemos que comprender, que para evitar perturbaciones y emisiones indeseadas la única via de salida de las ondas que produce el transmisor debe ser la antena.

Segun tengo entendido, una superficie aislante que recubra la caja de metal, evita excursiones de frecuencia al tocarla con nuestra mano.

Aqui os pongo el pcb, el donde van los componentes teneis que adivinarlo vosotros.
La resistencia de 270k la sustitui por un potenciometro de 220K para hacer unas pruebas.





Esta medio chapucero, necesita un buen retoque, a ver si alguien es capaz de diseñar uno de aspecto más profesional!


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 21, 2011)

El ruido de alterna es evitable con baterías... o sino con choques de RF a la entrada de voltaje (en el positivo y en tierra), asi se evitan realimentaciones en dicho circuito.

En cuanto a la estabilidad, no tiene mucho que ver la aislacion (blindaje con tierra) con la estabilidad del circuito, lo que esto haria será evitar esparcir espurias por toda la FM y fuera de ella, y a su vez evitar que entren señales que puedan generar intermodulaciones. Como dije arriba este circuito es un oscilador de potencia ineficiente, que la mayor parte de la potencia que consume la traduce en calor. Por ello la temperatura de los transistores sube sobre 50º, la de las resistencias de polarizacion  de cada transistor tambien y de paso calienta la PCB con sus componentes, alterando considerablemente sus valores (sobre todo en la parte del circuito resonante L-C). Este circuito _CONSUME_ 3 Watts, pero no quiere decir que por que consuma 3W esos 3 watts van a ser copia fiel de la salida de RF que se van a  presentar en la antena que le pongamos (que generalmente he visto que le ponen una simple varilla telescopica o un alambrito y listo). A lo sumo habrán 500mW de RF en la antena, y el resto se transformará en calor. Para que un transmisor sea un verdadero transmisor se deben tener *todas* las etapas que un transmisor representa. Estas son: oscilador controlado por voltaje + un PLL que controle dicho oscilador + driver + un posible driver 2 + amplificador final + filtro pasabajos ajustado para la banda a usar.
Dicho filtro servirá para filtrar los 2ºs armonicos y superiores, para evitar interferencias con otras bandas que esten entre los armonicos pares de la frecuencia central.

Amigo, otra sugerencia, ese condensador variable trata de soldarlo en la PCB y no con alambre como está ahi, este metodo sirve en potenciometros resistivos y solo si tu tx fuera controlado por doble varicap (desearia hacer esto para controlar la frecu de un transmisor sin tener que abrirlo todas las veces). Esos alambres pueden autooscilar y ademas al estar trenzados alteran la capacitancia del condensador variable (se adiciona valor). De hecho los condensadores ''gimmick'' son famosos por ser condensadores trenzados caseros sencillos de armar .


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 27, 2011)

Tan pequeño y te da 3w que chebre y que dices de los componentes son faciles de conseguir 
y la calidad que tal, seria genial si hicieras un video y lo compartieras para escuchar la calidad de sonido



rubenkku dijo:


> Mencionar que el circuito es una adaptación de este:
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/
> 
> Pero sin usar el amplificador operacional, de manera que podamos conectar la entrada de audio directamente a diversas fuentes de sonido en su salida para auriculares



ya  la habia visto antes pero no hice la prueba de montsrlo como tu, pero veo que te dio magnificos resultados te felicito


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 28, 2011)

Subo el archivo en pdf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 30, 2011)

Todavia no llevamos los 6 meses de inactividad, asi que vuelvo a comentar por acá  

Lo que ElGriego dijo acerca de este transmisor (util para jugar un rato) me entusiasmo un poco para empezar a hacer campaña para armar este transmisor. Reconozco que me contradigo un poco con mi discurso que puse arriba, pero soy muy bipolar, perdonenme 

He revuelto todo el sitio diciendo que no encuentro trimmers ni capacitores ceramicos, pero aclaro que mas cerca de lo que pense encontre una casa electronica que, sin querer y por simple curiosidad, entre a ella, a pesar que es chiquita y que se veia bien surtida. Consulte por trimmers y SI TIENEN! asi que ahora me animo un poco mas a armar esos queridos transmisores con el bajo presupuesto que tengo... soy estudiante y hobista, asi que no me puedo dar muchos lujos, como sabrán uds jajaja


----------



## ronalletto (Nov 24, 2011)

en la parte de la imagen donde dice audio ¿eso que es?¿sera in o out?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 24, 2011)

Eso es Audio In, es un transmisor de FM

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Nov 24, 2011)

rubenkku dijo:


> Para evitar que las señales de las corrientes alternas de alta frecuencia que circulan por los cables de uso informático se expandan hacia el exterior como señales ruidosas de radiofrecuencia o ruidos parásitos, se le ensarta a esos cables un tubito o núcleo de ferrita en uno de los extremos.



Mejor que eso, le debes de poner condensadores pasamuros en la caja, de esa manera evitas problemas con seguridad.


Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Eso es Audio In, es un transmisor de FM
> 
> Saludos



Tiene razon por ser un transmisor de FM solo tiene  entrada de audio y para escucharlo tienen que utilizar un receptor de fm


----------



## luis38 (Dic 22, 2011)

hola a todos soy nuevo por aqui me podeis ayudar con el condesador necesito saver el voltaje 
C2 = 5 µF Electrolítico es del transmisor de 3w muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 22, 2011)

Pero enserio que esa cosita es de 3W? alguien lo ha comprobado?


----------



## luis38 (Dic 22, 2011)

esperemos que funcione de todas maneras si no funciona mala suerte es para una unidad movil yo tengo montada en un colegio la ariston es de fabrica


----------



## aure (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola Amigo.   Felicidades rubenkku por tu emisora.

 Te a quedado chula con la PCB, yo tambien modifique el circuito original y no se si dara tres vatios o no, pero con mi antena dipolo y cable de tv hacia la antena, me alcanza cinco kilometro en campo libre, yo creo que con 500mW como dice un compañero no se alcanza esa distancia y menos con la cantidad de emisoras empujandose unas a otras para abrirse hueco, yo lo hlce estilo manhatan y les puedo decir que va muy bien.

Yo la publique junto a otras tres emisoras en este post, esta es mi experiencia muy paracida a la de rubenkku.

link d mis emisoras 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tres-emisoras-realizadas-comprobadas-2wat-30-watios-33736/

rubenkku cuanto te alcanza a ti tu emisor???

Felicidades rubenkku te a quedado muy chula


----------



## rrrr (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola rubenkku, solo queria exponerte mi problema. No tengo suficiente tiempo como para realizar yo mismo el circuito iimpreso y queria saber si podria sustituirlo por otra cosa, como una board o algo por el estilo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 4, 2012)

luis38 dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo por aqui me podeis ayudar con el condesador necesito saver el voltaje
> C2 = 5 µF Electrolítico es del transmisor de 3w muchas gracias y un saludo



Hola Luis, nada mas sencillo, observa que la alimentación máxima que admite el transmisor es de 12 volt. Coloca uno de 25 Volt con el (-) hacia el micro y asunto zanjado. Parece que nadie lo tiene claro, pues no has recibido respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## luis38 (Ene 5, 2012)

tiago muchas gracias campeon


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola amigo arme el circuito en una placa pero no me funciona , estoy usando un trimmer sera por eso??, cumpli todas las sugerencias; solo se recalienta los transistores


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2012)

eber2012 dijo:


> Hola amigo arme el circuito en una placa pero no me funciona , estoy usando un trimmer sera por eso??, cumpli todas las sugerencias; solo se recalienta los transistores



Publica algunas fotos, quizá así se pueda ver lo que falla.

Saludos.


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 11, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Publica algunas fotos, quizá así se pueda ver lo que falla.
> 
> Saludos.




alli subo la foto , su ayuda por favor, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












alli el circuito que esta en la placa



estoy probando con una antena de receptor domestico de 30cm, sera lo correcto??


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 11, 2012)

tambien agrego la placa  impresa, disculpa lo rustico que esta


----------



## carlosfaun (Dic 27, 2012)

y funciona?


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2012)

... ¿Que son los cables negros que se ven en la foto? 

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 27, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> ... ¿Que son los cables negros que se ven en la foto?
> 
> Saludos.


 Hola tiago ,respondo a tu pregunta ,por lo que se puede observar ,esos cables van al trimmer,en mi opinion son un poquito largos para esa fcia .

Saludos Y FELICES FIESTAS.


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola tiago ,respondo a tu pregunta ,por lo que se puede observar ,esos cables van al trimmer,en mi opinion son un poquito largos para esa fcia .
> 
> Saludos Y FELICES FIESTAS.



Hola elgriego.
Si, ya me he dado cuenta que van al trimmer por el esquema que ha dibujado.
Así no le vá a funcionar, tampoco sabemos que trimmer le ha puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 28, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Hola elgriego.
> Si, ya me he dado cuenta que van al trimmer por el esquema que ha dibujado.
> Así no le vá a funcionar, tampoco sabemos que trimmer le ha puesto.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola ogait, probe con trimmers de color marron (9.8-60PF), rojo (4-20pf) y por ultimo el cable negro que esta conectado a un condensador de un Rx domesticoque lo desarme. Anoche lo probe conectado a mi carga fantasma de 50ohm y sigue calentando los transistores, la Vcc estoy usando una bateria de 9volt, y el audio ingrea de mi mp3 con plug.


----------



## tiago (Dic 28, 2012)

eber2012 dijo:


> Hola ogait, probe con trimmers de color marron (9.8-60PF), rojo (4-20pf) y por ultimo el cable negro que esta conectado a un condensador de un Rx domesticoque lo desarme. Anoche lo probe conectado a mi carga fantasma de 50ohm y sigue calentando los transistores, la Vcc estoy usando una bateria de 9volt, y el audio ingrea de mi mp3 con plug.



Que los transistores calienten no es nada raro, lo malo es que se calienten en exceso.
El timmer de color marrón, es el que parece que te va a ir mejor, pero no le pongas cables de la placa al trimmer o eso no te va afuncionar como debe.
Suelda el trimmer directo, y ponle un dipolo sencillo para hacer pruebas.
3Watios ya es suficiente para que se queme un transistor por desadaptación de la antena

Lee un poco los hilos sobre antenas y conectale un dipolo simple, una antena de radio casera no te va a dar buen resultado si no están cuidadas las medidas.

Saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola eber2012,

Subo uno circuito muy bueno.

Saludo,


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 29, 2012)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola eber2012,
> 
> Subo uno circuito muy bueno.
> 
> Saludo,



Gracias clausalan, me pondre armar esta noche, 

Saludos

Feliz 2013


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 2, 2013)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola eber2012,
> 
> Subo uno circuito muy bueno.
> 
> Saludo,



Hola por favor encontre este diseño y boy armamrlo pero no se el valor del condensador que esta en circulo rojjo

slds


----------



## elgriego (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola eber2012,ese condensador esta a la entrada de audio,por lo tanto su valor no es critico ,Bah puede imfluir en los agudos ,pero cualquier valor por ej .01 mF tiene que funcionar perfectamente.

Saludos.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 3, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola eber2012,ese condensador esta a la entrada de audio,por lo tanto su valor no es critico ,Bah puede imfluir en los agudos ,pero cualquier valor por ej .01 mF tiene que funcionar perfectamente.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Atte El Griego.




Hola elgriego

el diseño lo encontre en la sgte direccion:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tres-emisoras-realizadas-comprobadas-2wat-30-watios-33736/

sobre el condensador dice 500K poli  quisiera saber si es poliester electrolitico o ceramico y segun diseño no tiene el valor de un condensador.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola nuevamente eber2012,el capacitor que se describe en ese circuito,es de un valor poco convencional lo logico seria que dijera 474k,564k etc ,igualmente como te indique en el post anterior ,no es un elemento critico !!!!!ponele uno de 560 nf de poliester.

Buenas tardes.


Pd aca tenes un link para entender mejor la nomenclatura de los capacitores y otros temas interesantes acerca de estos.

http://www.solecmexico.com/electronica/EL_CAPACITOR.pdf

Atte El Griego


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 7, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola nuevamente eber2012,el capacitor que se describe en ese circuito,es de un valor poco convencional lo logico seria que dijera 474k,564k etc ,igualmente como te indique en el post anterior ,no es un elemento critico !!!!!ponele uno de 560 nf de poliester.
> 
> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ...



Por favor su ayuda lo arme pero no me funciona, que valor tiene los condensadores que esta paralelo a la resitencia de 10K del primer transistor, en la figura solo aparace simobolo de condensador y dice 1k de que valor es?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 7, 2013)

eber2012 dijo:


> Por favor su ayuda lo arme pero no me funciona, que valor tiene los condensadores que esta paralelo a la resitencia de 10K del primer transistor, en la figura solo aparace simobolo de condensador y dice 1k de que valor es?
> 
> Gracias y saludos



1K = A 1 nF

Que es lo que no funciona ? no podes captar la transmision ?hay portadora pero no modulacion ?Decinos cual es el problema? asi entre todos te podemos ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 7, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> 1K = A 1 nF
> 
> Que es lo que no funciona ? no podes captar la transmision ?hay portadora pero no modulacion ?Decinos cual es el problema? asi entre todos te podemos ayudar.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, estoy sintonizando con el Condensador var que esta en colector del primer transistor y no obtengo nada en mi radio ni un ruido, por donde inicio?, solo se calienta el primer transistor

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/kiriakos1.jpg/

PD, esty probando con mi carga fantasma de 50ohm

saludos


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 10, 2013)

alguien me puede orientar por donde inicio a sontorizar mi transmisor


----------



## elgriego (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola eber2012,y con que instrumental contas ,para trabajar en rf ,aparte de la carga de 50 ohm,contestame esto y vemos como seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 10, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola eber2012,y con que instrumental contas ,para trabajar en rf ,aparte de la carga de 50 ohm,contestame esto y vemos como seguimos.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola no tengo instrumentacion, solo realizo las pruebas con antenas, lo ultimo que hice es lo siguiente y me da 100m

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-2130/ 

y con este no tengo problemas. 

Slds


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola eber ,vos estas tratando de armar este circuito?:

http://www.fmuser.net/fm-transmitter/diy-4w-fm-transmitter-by-kyriakos-kontakos/1322

http://www.diy-electronic-projects.com/p121-4W-FM-Transmitter

Si es asi ,necesito que midas las tensiones ,que tenes en el primer tr 2n4427,especialmente entre base y emisor,vamos a tratar de hacer funcionar el oscilador ,por el momento ,la etapa amp no nos interesa, ok
Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos ,pero seria conveniente ,que pidas un frecuencimetro,para saber si esta oscilando y en que fcia?.

Saludos.


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 11, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola eber ,vos estas tratando de armar este circuito?:
> 
> http://www.fmuser.net/fm-transmitter/diy-4w-fm-transmitter-by-kyriakos-kontakos/1322
> 
> ...



Hola elgriego

Si es el circuito, encontre uno que se ha modificado es esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tres-emisoras-realizadas-comprobadas-2wat-30-watios-33736/ 

pero boy a quitar las bobinas y condensadores ,trabajare con el circuito original de Kyriakos Kontakos, gracias en la noche boy a dar los valores de voltaje

Gracias


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 12, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola eber ,vos estas tratando de armar este circuito?:
> 
> http://www.fmuser.net/fm-transmitter/diy-4w-fm-transmitter-by-kyriakos-kontakos/1322
> 
> ...



Hola elgriego

El valor en E-C es de 10.26Vcd, stoy buscando con mi receptor y no encuentro nada

Slds


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola amigos, para contarles mi avance ahora si tengo algo (auido chilloso) en si receptor pero solo a 5 - 10 cm de distancia, estoy unsando cable coaxial  y una antena tipo conejo ambos de tv;  la alimentacion es una fuente de computadora de 12Vcd, podrian ayudarme que estoy haciendo mal.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/transmisor3kap.png/



PD este es el circuito:

http://www.diy-electronic-projects.c...FM-Transmitter

Slds


----------



## aure (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola eber2012.....yo construi ese emisor y funciona bien, pero lo hice con transistores 2n4427 y no con los 2n2219...pon una foto del lado de las pistas de la pcb, pues es muy importante la forma de las pistas, yo te recomiendo que si tus pistas no son robustas, lo mejor es el diseño de placa de Kiriakos, este emisor es dificil de ajustar a mi de los tres emisores que puse en el post mio... fue el mas dificil de ajustar,, es natural pues lleva tres bobinas importantes y condensadores variables,,, es la mas dificil, pero si montas solo la primera parte que señalo en mi post, veras que es un emisor que funciona bien, pero cuando enlazas la 2º etapa empiezan los problemas... yo tuve que utilizar un osciloscopio y me costo bastante.....pon una foto de la parte de las pistas... saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2013)

eber2012 dijo:


> Hola amigos, para contarles mi avance ahora si tengo algo (auido chilloso) en si receptor pero solo a 5 - 10 cm de distancia, estoy unsando cable coaxial  y una antena tipo conejo ambos de tv;  la alimentacion es una fuente de computadora de 12Vcd, podrian ayudarme que estoy haciendo mal.
> 
> [url]http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2909/transmisor3kap.png[/URL]
> 
> ...


Saludos cordiales caro Heber2012 , tente armar tu transmissor en lo estilo "Marratan" que es discutido en neste mismo foro porque harmaste en una placa "universal" mui buena para montagens digitales pero una lastima para RadioFrequencia por falta de una buena tierra.
otra dica , evite fontes de PC (chaveadas) prefira las lineares. las fuentes de PC son mui ruidosas. 
Forte abraço y buena suerte !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## leviatan1 (May 8, 2013)

DISCULPA, puedo ingresarle una señal de 100 MHz? y ver si me la amplifica?


ES para un trabajo que necesto meter una simple portadora sin modulacion de 100 megas y amplificarla, no importa si es mucho con 1w me alcanza! si me dicen que puedo, me largo de cabeza a hacerlo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2013)

leviatan1 dijo:
			
		

> Edit: perdon que moleste pero alguien me podria despejar esta duda?


Hola Leviatan1 , o circuito arriba discutido no te sirve porque se trata de un transmissor completo con oscilador proprio y o que procuras es un amplificador de 100Mhz ,pero no ay penã mira ese topico aca que vai te servir :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/
Forte abraço y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dsgroup (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Intenté no reabrir este tema y crear uno nuevo pero me llamaron la atención..
En fin, les consulto, para el transmisor de 3w solo consigo transistores de 7w. su voltaje de operación es de entre 20/40v por lo que no estóy seguro de si funcionarán con la fuente de 12/14v.
Otra consulta es, las entradas IN de audio, sus negativos van a masa de la pcb?
En la salida de antena pienso colocar, o un pl259 hembra o un rpSMA que tengo de sobra, es necesario soldar sus mallas/negativos al gnd? con 15mts de cable 50ohm y un dipolo será mucha la caída en w?
Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2017)

dsgroup dijo:


> *Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Intenté no reabrir este tema y crear uno nuevo pero me llamaron la atención..* . . . . .


Los temas viejos y/o sin actividad *NO* aceptan nuevas respuestas, pero *SI* aceptan nuevas consultas.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 19, 2017)

BBuenas tardes desde España.

Ese transmisor es un oscilador de potencia, el mismo que utilizaban algunos kits como el CEBEK FM 2 o el PANTEC KIT de los 80. Funcionar va a funcionar debido a su simplicidad pero son un rosario de espurias y su frecuencia no es estable aparte de que los transistores disipan mucho calor... yo con el CEBEK FM 2 y los 2N2219 metía interferencias hasta en el Wifi (2,4 ghz 802.11 b/g/n)

Para hacer experimentos se puede montar pero debido a su mala calidad de emisión no lo aconsejo para uso profesional o para emitir una programación "seria".


----------



## dsgroup (Nov 19, 2017)

Hola Andrxx, te hago una consulta. En verdad funciona este transmisor? yo ya lo estoy construyendo sobre placa perforada, pero tengo dudas... como se puede exitar un 2n4427 con solo 12v ya que su voltaje de operación normal es de entre 20/40v...
También la duda de si podría sustituir los transistores por 2N3866 o el 2N3553 y el vericap si podría sustituirlo por un bb109¿?
El 2n3553 y el 3866 son de 5w y no de 3.5, pero mismos voltajer..
Mi idea es alimentar la placa con una vieja fuente de epson cx5600 que me está dando unos 35v..
Voy por buen camino?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2017)

dsgroup dijo:


> yo ya lo estoy construyendo sobre placa perforada, pero tengo dudas... como se puede exitar un 2n4427 con solo 12v ya que su voltaje de operación normal es de entre 20/40v...


Hola caro Don dsgroup te recomendo altamente armar ese TX esperimental en estilo "Manhattan" ese ya muy bien discutido aca mismo en ese foro , basta buscar.
Cuanto a lo transistor 2N4427 ese fue desahollado a andar en 12,5Voltios , alimentar con 20/40Volts seguramente mandas lo puebre transistor a una "vida mejor" en segundos.    
Los transistores 2N3866 o 2N3553 si son originales y no truchos chinos seguramente te funciona de 10!.
Cuanto a lo diodo Varicap puedes montar sin miedo que funciona , lo que puedes si pasar es un ligero ayuste en la bobina osciladora para conpensar lo pequeño erro causado por un Varicap diferente.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dsgroup (Nov 23, 2017)

Gracias por tu respuesta Daniel.
Te hago una ultima consulta puesto que ya tengo todo armado.
El circuito es mono o stereo? Veo que son 2 puntos de entrada y un EXT. Yo calculo que es mono puesto que el otro punto de la entrada IN va al negativo de la placa..
Por último consultar si el negativo del EXT también va al negativo de la placa y si este negativo puede ir a masa del chasis.
Saludos y gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2017)

dsgroup dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Daniel.
> Te hago una ultima consulta puesto que ya tengo todo armado.
> El circuito es mono o stereo? Veo que son 2 puntos de entrada y un EXT. Yo calculo que es mono puesto que el otro punto de la entrada IN va al negativo de la placa..
> Por último consultar si el negativo del EXT también va al negativo de la placa y si este negativo puede ir a masa del chasis.
> Saludos y gracias por vuestra ayuda.


Ese oscilador de potenzia es mono , para quedar en estereo es nesesario agregar un generador de estereo  tema ese mucho ya muy discutido por aca , basta buscar.
Ese diseño es recomendado solamente para estudios y esperimentación , nada recomendado para uso mas prolijo debido a grandes problemas de inestabilidades de frequenzia y o interferencias molestas en otros servicios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dsgroup (Nov 23, 2017)

He terminado de armar la placa y lo alimenté con 14v, no consigo nada en la salida. ni ruido ni mucho menos encender una lamparita de 12v...
Cabe señalar que usé 2n3553 ya que no conseguí el 2n4427 y que cometí un error en la bobina, le hice 6 espiras.. Deberé rectificar la misma y dejarla solo con 5? Será conveniente suministrarle mas voltaje y probar? según me han dicho puedo darle 28v a este transistor, pero no se...
Muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2017)

dsgroup dijo:


> He terminado de armar la placa y lo alimenté con 14v, no consigo nada en la salida. ni ruido ni mucho menos encender una lamparita de 12v...
> Cabe señalar que usé 2n3553 ya que no conseguí el 2n4427 y que cometí un error en la bobina, le hice 6 espiras.. Deberé rectificar la misma y dejarla solo con 5? Será conveniente suministrarle mas voltaje y probar? según me han dicho puedo darle 28v a este transistor, pero no se...
> Muchas gracias


 debias andar mismo que con 14V , quizaz los 2N3553 son truchos Chinos cosa comun por eses dias actuales.
Fotos de tu montagen son muy bienvenida para nuestra mejor analise.
Una Sonda de RF es muy util , esa ya fue muy bien discutida por aca mismo en ese Foro.
No te recomendo alimentar con mas que 24Vcc.
Mejor canbiar la bobina por otra de correcto numero de espiras.
Dejo aca mas diseños similares al tujo : http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/pantek.htm , mas ese otro : http://totalitaer.de/Rftechnik/mikrowellensender.htm , mas ese otro : http://www.totalitaer.de/index.htm , picar en "RF Technik" y despues en los proyectos de RF abajo , otro mas : http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/multi-telsiz.htm , mas ese : http://www1.shellkonto.se/icom2002/fmsandare/stationtransmitter/4/index.htm ,y ese otro : http://ok1ike.c-a-v.com/soubory/tipy/Smaltx1.gif, o ese : http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/multi-transmitter.htm.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dsgroup (Nov 23, 2017)

Intentaré modificar la bobina y darle mas v, a ver si consigo algo..



modifiqué la bobina, los transistores ni siquiera calientan... no se que mas verificar..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2017)

dsgroup dijo:


> https://ibb.co/mNtNyR
> https://ibb.co/cq8pdR
> https://ibb.co/kFmaJR
> Intentaré modificar la bobina y darle mas v, a ver si consigo algo..
> ...


Cheque con auxilio de un multimetro si los transistores estan correctamente polarizados.
Cheque tanbien los transistores con un multimetro ayustado para medir diodos (tienes que sacar els de la tarjeta para medir correctamente).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 25, 2017)

dsgroup dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, te hago una consulta. En verdad funciona este transmisor? yo ya lo estoy construyendo sobre placa perforada, pero tengo dudas... como se puede exitar un 2n4427 con solo 12v ya que su voltaje de operación normal es de entre 20/40v...
> También la duda de si podría sustituir los transistores por 2N3866 o el 2N3553 y el vericap si podría sustituirlo por un bb109¿?
> El 2n3553 y el 3866 son de 5w y no de 3.5, pero mismos voltajer..
> Mi idea es alimentar la placa con una vieja fuente de epson cx5600 que me está dando unos 35v..
> ...



Buenas, no debería haber ningún problema... yo me guio por el CEBEK KIT FM 2 que usaba los 2N2219, les puse unos 2N3553 y no obtuve buenos resultados, los transistores eran truchos. Esto a 12 V.


----------

